# Unusual '51 AW Hub



## wrongway (Sep 11, 2018)

Well, this is unusual for me, anyway. I can't see how to get the sprocket off. It almost appears that it is screwed on, but if those are threads they don't look like they go around and disappear. This is on the '51 Rudge Clubman bike I just got. According to the brochure it should have had either an AC or FC or FM. Is it possible the factory messed up and put this one on? Does this hub come apart as normal?


----------



## mongeese (Sep 11, 2018)

Clean that sandy gunk off and put thin oil on those threads before unscrewing that cog.


----------



## wrongway (Sep 11, 2018)

Are they normal threads or left hand?


----------



## SKPC (Sep 11, 2018)

mongeese said:


> Clean that sandy gunk off and put thin oil on those threads before unscrewing that cog.



Like he said....*clean it off 1st *with a brush and mineral spirits so you can see the threads or circlip (can't see it) that is holding the sprocket on.


----------



## wrongway (Sep 11, 2018)

Thanks guys. I just now found a 1951 Sturmey Archer manual online. Apparently there were three different methods of attaching the sprocket. Who knew? I don't suppose its worth taking it off unless I need to and/or can even find a threaded sprocket to fit it.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 11, 2018)

Prior to about 1952-53, threaded drivers were the norm.  The best approach is to replace the driver with a slip-on type and new cog. Look for a 1950s era driver that has a slip-on set up. Use a later 1960s-70s driver if no better option is in your parts box. The threaded cogs can be very hard to remove.


----------

